# مواسير البخار



## esameraboud (6 يناير 2015)

كيف يتم حساب اقطار مواسير البخار من الغلايات الى اجهزة التعقيم و الغسيل و التجفيف؟؟
مع ذكر المرجع


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (6 يناير 2015)

واللة يا هندسة سؤال محيرنى فى الوقت الراهن لان مطلوب منى احدد اقطار مواسير بخار اللى قدرت اوصلة والزملاء الافاضل ممكن يفيدونا لو فى حاجة مش مظبوطة انك باستخدام جداول البخار عن طريق ضغط البخار المطلوب تقدر تحدد الحجم النوعى (vg ) ودة وحدتة مترمكعب/كجم وعن طريق الماس فلو ريت m ودة وحدتة كجم/ثانية حاصل ضربهم تقدر تحصل منةعلى معدل تدفق بالمتر مكعب/ثانية. وعندك q=a*v خد سرعو متوسطة 20 متر/ث منها تقدر تحدد مساحةومنها قطر الماسورة دة اللى قدرت اوصلة الى الانواللة اعلم.


----------



## esameraboud (7 يناير 2015)

ممكن ترفق جداول البخار مهندس محمد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (7 يناير 2015)

http://www.tlv.com/global/TI/calculator/superheated-steam-table.html


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (7 يناير 2015)

خش على الموقع دة علية الجداول وكل حسابات البخار اون لاين ان شاء اللة يفيدك


----------



## esameraboud (8 يناير 2015)

تقصد الماس فلو ريت الخاص بالجهاز ؟؟ يعني استهلاك الجهاز ​


----------



## esameraboud (8 يناير 2015)

*اقطار مواسير البخار*

طيب لو كان عندي ضغط الخار الخارج من الغلاية 10 بار و استهلاك الاجهزة كاملة هو 1300 كغ/ساعة
و طول الماسورة 100 م ... كم يكون اقطار ماسورة التغذية و الراجع


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (11 يناير 2015)

يكون قطر ماسورة التغذية 2.5" اما بالنسبة للمتكاثف فما هو ضغط على خط الكوندنسيت يعنة اية الداتا على الخط ودايما بيبقى قطر الكوندنسيت لاين اصغر وليكن 2" بس لو فى داتا ممكن ناكد السايزينج واسف على التاخير فى الرد


----------



## esameraboud (12 يناير 2015)

يلي بعرفو انو في عندي ماسورتين للتكاثق ... Hpc في حال الجهاز لا يعمل فيعود البخار بدون الدخول لصمام تخفيض الضغط
lpc .... يستخدم الجهاز جزء من البخار بعد مرور كامل كمية البخار على صمام تخفيض الضغط و يعيد الجزء الغير مستخدم
هيك انا فهمت من الموضوع ... لو في خطأ بكلامي يا ريت تصححلي


----------

